# [SOLVED] ImgBurn alternatives



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

_(Mods, please excuse me as I'm not sure if I should put this on the Security forums or Win7.)_

I was supposed to install ImgBurn when MBAM tagged it as malicious. Can you guys please offer any alternative to ImgBurn? I'm using Win7.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

Yeah, it does that as they now have included PUP inside the program. See here for others:

ImgBurn Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

Thanks Masterchiefxx17. The site, though, is broken.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

Seems to be working just fine to me!

Here's a list of the programs:

CDBurnerXP

InfraRecorder

Brasero

K3b

Nero Burning ROM

Burn


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

Let me strongly recommend Cd BurnerXP as I have used it for years.
https://cdburnerxp.se/en/download


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

I always use [email protected]

[email protected] ISO Burner. Data CD DVD burning software. Write ISO image to CD,DVD,CD-RW,CDR,DVD-RW


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

Excuse the ueber-delayed reply.

Thanks for the recommendations, I decided to download CD Burner XP. Unfortunately, my cd drive is not cooperating, broken I suppose.

Ca I use 7zip to extract the files to a USB stick instead? Will this allow me to install it from the stick?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

Initially, burn the iso file (xubuntu installer) to a disc.

Now that it seems my dvd writer is broken, I'm thinking if it's possible to use a usb stick instead.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

You can use iso to USB if you wish to make a bootable USB.

ISO to USB


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ImgBurn alternatives*

ISO to USB did the job. Thanks Masterchief!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time!


----------

